# Going to a road course this summer need advice on tires



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm planning on going to a road course and taking a few driving lessons. What kind of tires do you guys recommend? or will stockers be fine??
This will be my first time ever on a track (kinda nervous thinking about it and its still snowing haha) so if theres any other pointer/tips with getting my car ready please let me know. Thanks!
Heres the track layout if anyone interested 
http://www.waterfordhills.com/


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

stock tires SUCK for road racing, dont matter what car you use.

hit up tire rack and get some road race specific tires, you will be greatly rewarded.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL! I figured as much. Well give me some brands and models MAN!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Yokohama Advan A032R
Michelin Pilot Sport Cup
Kumho VictoRacer V700 
Kumho ECSTA V700 
Kumho ECSTA V710 
Avon Tech R 

How each one ranks can be found here:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=C

The best one looks like the Yokohama.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Damn dude thanks :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

well, you asked me to give you all the info. If I knew what tire size you wanted, I could get you pricing info from a few sources.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I want to get some 19" rims for my car but I dont know if I will have the money for them by summer if not then I will just fit the stock 17" with some new tires. I hopefully can get the 19's then put some race tire on them and keep the stock 17" for winter. As for tire size not to sure what will fit/work the best? any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

my suggestion is to get the widest that will fit without rolling the fender. Perhaps a 255-45-17... Some of the autocross guys need to chime in on this topic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Read this write-up also. VERY good info.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=66


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

wow that is good info, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

your welcome.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Read this write-up also. VERY good info.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=66



Very interesting. Seems like it would be well worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

oh its definetely worth it !!!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> well, you asked me to give you all the info. If I knew what tire size you wanted, I could get you pricing info from a few sources.


So Mike, Wheres that price  can u get me prices on the stock size for now cause I dont have any other rims yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

assuming you want to go with the 17" size, and not the 19 you mentioned, your prices for a 245-45-17 are as follows:

$ 166 Yokohama Advan A032R
$ 235 Michelin Pilot Sport Cup
$ 151 Kumho VictoRacer V700 245-40-17 (unavailable in 245-45-17)
$ 161 Kumho ECSTA V700 245-40-17 (unavailable in 245-45-17)
$ 182 Kumho ECSTA V710 
$ n/a Avon Tech R (not available)

Heat cycling adds $15 to each tire.

_If I was buying them, I would go with the Yokohama A032R's_


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Before you go out and buy just any tire, I would check to see if there are any treadwear requirements you need to meet. Most road courses will put you in a different category according to your tire. For example if you use a Ecsta V700 they may put you in a "Modified" Category which with your lack of experience will guarantee you close to last finish in time. However, if you use a Ecsta MX, then you could be in a "Stock" category in which you should do fairly well. 

I use a Falken Azeni ST-215 which is a very good tire that still allows me to race in a "Stock" or "Touring" type class :cool . I will be getting the RT-615's this spring.

As for the "tirerack" there are some other good tires that will give you some excellent performance and will last alittle longer too:

Kumho Ecsta MX & Yokohama Advan Neova AD07's

The tires listed by "big_mike" are also excellent, just remember those are very sticky and short lived tires which will put you in a different class. If you decide to go that way, then the "No Brainer" is the Hoosier R3S04... by far the best I have ever used.

Good luck!!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

If this is your first time at the track and you are going to learn, consider using your stock tires. There is nothing wrong with learning to drive a stock vehicle and if they are not as sticky as other tires you may learn more about the delicate balance required on the track, e.g. you can turn, or brake, or accelerate, but don't try to turn and brake or turn and accel at the same time. I've been to the track and the stock KDWS tires kept the car on the pavement. Also, it rained during one of the sessions so it was nice to see how the car handled with them. I think I learned more in the rain than in the dry. Also consider, I've got 13,000 and one year of driving on my stock tires. The tires are showing signs of not being able to hold down the rear end even on dry pavement (Texas summer may have made the hard). I plan on taking them to the track, learning some more while I wear them out, learn better how to control the back end, and then getting some replacement tires that are better (I'm sorry dear they are worn out). Don't plan on being a winner your first time out. Plan on learning a lot and gaining experience for the next time. Would you rather consume an expensive set of race tires doing that or your stock tires and have a good excuse to buy some better ones when you are done.

Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

just depends on what type of driving you will be doing...:willy: arty: 

Drifting you can get away with stock rears and decent falkens in the front.. and still have a hella good time...

for 1/4 mile .. mike is the man to hit up..
for drift a few of us know some things...
and theres a bunch of circuit and street guys here aswell....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

I will admit, drag is the only form of racing I have knowledge on. But am open to learning drifting, road course, autocross, dirt track, cross country, desert and a mixture of all of it (i.e., Pikes Peak driving).


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice it seems that the stock tires will work just fine for now, plus if I dont like it I havent spent a bunch of money on racing tires.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

djray77 said:


> Thanks for all the advice it seems that the stock tires will work just fine for now, plus if I dont like it I havent spent a bunch of money on racing tires.


I think that is a good decision. I have driven in many driver's education events, and have instructed in several, in addition to having several seasons of SCCA club racing under my belt now. I started on street tires in my RX-7, and then later in my Z06. Street tires have the advantage that you can drive to the track on them, drive in the rain on them, fit on the stock wheels, and will last a little longer than some of the track tires mentioned above. Full DOT legal track tires, such as the Goodyear GS-CS, Hoosier R3S04 and R3S05, Kumho V700 and V710s are very thin, are not really suitable for street driving despite being DOT legal and more importantly, they don't "talk" to a novice as well as a street tire does. A track tire is designed for grip. Its plot of slip angle vs grip probably goes higher (in grip) than a street tire, but the width of the top of the curve is going to be smaller, meaning it is easier to fall off the back (too much slip). A street tire will have a nice wide band of slip angle where maximum grip can be obtained, making it easier to drive on.

I'd classify track tires into three groups. Tirerack is an excellent resource. Take a look at the UTQG ratings on the tires. The lower the rating, the softer the tire, meaning better grip, but less life and harder to drive (in general).

UTQG ratings:
Full DOT tires:
Goodyear GS-CS - 20
Kumho V710 - 30
Hoosier R3S04 - 40
Kumho V700 - 50

Intermediate track tires:
Yokohama Advan A048 - 60
Michelin Pilot Sport Cup - 80
Toyo RA-1 - 100
Nitto 555RII - 100

High Performance Street Tires:
Yokohama AVS Sport - 180
BFG G-Force TA KD - 200
Goodyear F1-SC - 220
Toyo T1-S - 280
Nitto 555 - 300

The above list is far from complete, but representative of the tires in each group. As you can see, there is soft, there is soft, and there is soft. Many guys who DE regularly use tires from the middle group as a compromise. 

Other things to consider:
- change the fluids (at least engine and tranny but consider diff)
- Check your pads - the track will eat them up
- Bring a chair, fluids (for you), a tire pressure gauge

... and have fun. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

djray77 said:


> I'm planning on going to a road course and taking a few driving lessons. What kind of tires do you guys recommend?
> 
> http://www.waterfordhills.com/




Rubber ones :lol: :rofl:


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thats hilarious.


----------

